# Bobby Arthur Richard-my beautiful baby boy



## cuddles314

*Bobby Arthur Richard - born on 22nd October 2008 at 11.34 am, weighing a whopping 13lb 1oz!!!*
Hi all, 
Firstly I would like to thank everyone for their well wishes over the last couple of weeks. Bobby and I arrived home on Monday, and have just been takin it easy, getting to know each other.
My birth story is rather long and involved, and the week I spent in hospital actually feels more like a year, with so many emotional ups and downs. I will try to keep it as concise as possible, but sorry if I start to ramble. 
It starts on 20th october, when I went into hospital for a check up, as the previous week I had been admitted for 1 night due to high blood pressure. They had also found a slight irregular heartbeat in the baby, which they wanted to monitor. When I got to hospital, I had +4 protein in my urine, so an urgent blood test was taken, which showed very high protein also. Combined with my rise in blood pressure, this indicated that I had developed pre-eclampsia. The doctors admitted me there and then, and said that they would perform the section the following morning.
That night I didn't sleep at all, as I was so anxious, but also excited about meeting my baby. I fasted from 10pm, and took my meds ready for the operation.
The next morning I waited till nearly 11 o'clock before being told that the section had been cancelled due to a shortage of beds. I was devastated, as I had psyched myself up for the section, the epidural etc, and I was also worried about the baby's heartbeat. Anyway, I tried to remain positive and prepared to have the section the next morning.
I was so anxious by this point, and couldn't believe it was finally happening. Once in delivery, my Mum (who was my birth partner) had to put on some scrubs, and I can honestly say we were laughing so much that I thought I was going to go into natural labour. It definitely lightened the mood a bit. 
I then went into theatre for my epidural/spinal. This I have to say was really quite traumatic, as they went into my back _9 times_ in an attempt to administer the epidural, and although there was some results, not enough block could be achieved. Trust me to be the 1 in 10 that it won't work for. :hissy: Then my blood pressure suddenly rose again, but I'm not surprised as I had been in there for an hour by now, and within minutes I was prepped for a general anaesthetic, and my Mum was ushered out of the room. I was so scared, terrified that I wouldn't wake up again, and worried that the baby would be affected by the anaesthetic. The last thing I remember is telling the nurses to please look after my baby, and thinking that I musn't fight going to sleep.
When I woke up I immediately saw my Mum sitting next to me holding my baby. I didn't even ask the sex, I was so sure it was a boy. I said,
"Is he ok?"
and my Mum said
"He's just wonderful"
The next thing I asked was
"How much does he weigh?"
and my Mum replied,
"They're not sure yet-about 13lb!"
Because they weigh the babies in kilos, they hadn't been able to convert it into pounds and ounces yet, as the conversion chart didn't go up that far! :rofl:
I asked to hold my baby, and tried to put him to the breast. He snuffled around a bit but didn't latch, and the nurses said they would have to give him a bottle feed as his blood sugar was very low (only 1.6), so my Mum gave him his first feed, and he guzzled 90ml straight away!
We finally moved back into the delivery suite and Bobby's proud Daddy, and Grandad came in to see him. Nobody could believe just how big he was.
The consultant came in also, to apologise, as he has cut Bobby's ear slightly when getting him out. He told me that Bobby was the biggest baby he had ever delivered at the hospital! 
My mum then told me that Bobby hadn't been breathing when he was born, and she had seen loads of doctors running into the theatre, and an alarm sounding. She was so scared, and didn't know what had happened to me or Bobby. However, just after the alarm went off, she suddenly heard a loud cry, and minutes later the nurse brought Bobby out to her. It was some time later till I was out of theatre, as I had a haemorrage, and lost quite alot of blood.
We had been back in delivery for approx 30 mins, when the midwife suddenly sad that she though Bobby looked a very dusky colour, and once again an alarm was sounded. Loads of doctors and nurses rushed in and explained that Bobby was having some problems breathing, and that they were goingto take him to special care to be checked over. I was crying and saying "Please don't take him away, please let him be ok." It was so terrifying.
After a few hours I was to be transferred to the ward, but first I insisted that they take me to see my son, so they wheeled me down there on my bed. My poor little man was in an incubator, with so many monitors on him, and and on oxygen. His little body looked so swollen too, it broke my heart to see him like that.
All that night I drifted in and out of sleep, pining for my little boy, and in a great deal of pain from the section. The next morning I was determined to get up and out of bed, so that I could be wheeled down to see my son. I spent most of that day in the special care, whilst doctors tried to find out what was wrong with Bobby. He had low blood sugar, and some erratic breathing, jaundice, and indicators of an infection. My poor little baby had to have so many tests, he even had a lumbar puncture to rule out meningitis. I was an emotional mess, and the nurses on the ward kindly moved me into a side room, so I wouldn't have to see the other Mothers with their babies.
Bobby remained in special care until Friday, when he improved so dramatically that I was allowed to take him back to the ward with me, although I had to take him back round to special care regularly to have his anti-biotics, blood tests etc. Anyway, eventually all the major infections were ruled out, and the doctors still didn't know what was wrong but the anti-biotics had clearly worked.
Bobby had become a little celebrity at the hospital, and so many nurses, and other patients came to see my BiG little man. I was so proud of him, and he loved all the attention! lol
Finally on Monday the doctors all agreed that me and Bobby could go home, and I was so happy. I'm currently taking iron, as am quite anaemic, but apart from that all seems well. Although he was a big birth weight, he still seems so tiny to me, and is just so cute. Bobby is certainly keeping his Mummy busy at the moment, but we're sorting out our little routine, and I hope to be able catch up on all the posts I've missed soon as I get a chance.
It was certainly an eventful week, but I'd do it all again without hesitation for my beautiful boy, and I am totally in love.
xx
 



Attached Files:







Bobby - 1st week 005.JPG
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 232









Bobby - 1st week 012.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 228









Bobby - 1st week 019.JPG
File size: 82.9 KB
Views: 186









Bobby - 1st week 025.JPG
File size: 89.5 KB
Views: 228









Bobby - 1st week 046.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 229


----------



## embojet

Wow what a story! Congratulations x


----------



## ribboninthesky

Awww God love him, he's gorgeous!!!!

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

he is totally gorgeous!! i cant belive how big he is soo cute ! x


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!!


----------



## sammie18

Great story! And OMG he is a huge baby lol 13lbs!! WOW!!! Hes gorgeous!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats!


----------



## polo_princess

Blimey ... 13lbs!!

Congratulations hun!!


----------



## danni2609

cor 13lbs!! Congrats hes lovely!!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!


----------



## lynz

great pics omg what a weight my 3 month daughter weighs that now lol


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats hes beautiful love the last pic xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats and I'm so glad you and baby are safe and well. My goodness he is big. x


----------



## Jem

Congratulations once again hun! Glad you're home and Bobby is ok! What a birth story hey and lovely pics!! xxx


----------



## joeo

13lbs wow, congratulations glad he is doing well


----------



## AC81

congratulations on your big little man, he's adorable!! xxx


----------



## Frankie

wow hes adorable xx


----------



## princess_bump

he's gorgeous, huge congratulations and well done x x x


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Wow he is soooo gorgeous! xx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hes gorgeous xx


----------



## helen1234

congratulations, he's just adorabe
wel done
xx


----------



## dizzy65

he is hansome congrats :) and thats quite the story im glad all worked out for the best :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats. xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

He's just perfect!! :cloud9: And the England rugby coaching staff are gonna be beating a path to your door girlfriend!!!!

x


----------



## SJK

congrats xxx


----------



## bambikate

oh my goodness 13lb! Congrats he's gorgeous x x


----------



## hotsexymum

wow 13 lb Congratulations


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww he's so cute
Congrats hun :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Congrats!!!


----------



## ANGYPANGY

congrates he is adorable


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats he is beautiful!! I cant believe his weight, fantastic job!


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## Belle

Congrats hun, lovely pics!! xx


----------



## itzybitzy

He is beautiful! congrats xx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, he is gorgeous. Glad you are both ok x


----------



## cuddles314

Mervs Mum said:


> He's just perfect!! :cloud9: And the England rugby coaching staff are gonna be beating a path to your door girlfriend!!!!
> 
> x

:rofl:

Thanks hun. He has got very chunky rugby player thighs, and big hands, so you never know. It'd make his Daddy very proud! 
It's funny cos people are shocked when I say he's newborn, but he's still my tiny baby. He's not gonna be long till he's busting out of his 0-3 clothes though! 
xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

He is gorgeous! Congratulations, I love his name too xXx


----------



## emma_27

congratulations !!


----------



## Fossey

What a time you had. Glad all turned out ok. Congrats!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! He is beautiful!


----------



## Christine33

congrats hun.
bobby is just gorgeous. you must be sooooo proud of him.

:hug:

Christine
X


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations!!


----------



## sam's mum

Wow...what a birth story! Made me cry!

He is so, so beautiful - congratulations!! :D x


----------



## Drazic<3

13lb! wow, you are one super mummy. What did it feel like to lose over a stone in a day :)
But he is just, amazing! so completely gorgeous!


----------



## Dragonfly

that is one big baby! i hope that didnt sound insulting there. but he is gorgous! xx


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## alio

bloody hell girl, he's super!! he's going to be a lovely young man. xx


----------



## PeanutBean

So glad it has turned out well, congratulations!


----------



## cuddles314

Drazic<3 said:


> 13lb! wow, you are one super mummy. What did it feel like to lose over a stone in a day :)
> But he is just, amazing! so completely gorgeous!

:rofl:
It's amazing just how much lighter I feel!! And I didn't realise just how incapacitated was at the end of the pregnancy. I could hardly walk, couldn't lift my legs up etc etc. The midwife reckons that I prob lost approx 2 stone straight off, with weight of baby, placenta, fluid etc.
Even though I've still got a real jelly belly, I feel like a bloody waif! lol And I'm really not too bothered about my belly, I know it'll never be anywhere near the same again, (not after 13lbs has grown inside it!) but I just think that's where I carried my Bobby, and kept him warm and safe, so it makes it all worthwhile. 
xx


----------



## cuddles314

Christine33 said:


> congrats hun.
> bobby is just gorgeous. you must be sooooo proud of him.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Christine
> X

I am so so proud of him, as he went through so much in his first days, but just got stronger and stronger. He's def a fighter, and I love him so much.
xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he's gorgeous


----------



## XKatX

Now thats a story!! You must be so proud of your big little man!! Well done x x


----------



## nessajane

congrats!!


----------



## pinkmac85

Congrats he is adorable!!!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done, gorgeous !!! x


----------

